# Shopping in Mexico City



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I was told that there is this place in Mexico City that is a place that you can purchase any and all kinds of food - like an open market? it is suppose to be huge in size. does anyone know about it.?? Where it is and what it is called?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

surfrider said:


> I was told that there is this place in Mexico City that is a place that you can purchase any and all kinds of food - like an open market? it is suppose to be huge in size. does anyone know about it.?? Where it is and what it is called?


What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

surfrider said:


> I was told that there is this place in Mexico City that is a place that you can purchase any and all kinds of food - like an open market? it is suppose to be huge in size. does anyone know about it.?? Where it is and what it is called?


There are several or more such mercados in the D.F. which seem to sell anything and everything. 

*Mercado La Merced* just east of the _Centro Historico_ district is one such, popular marketplace. Actually, it's a neighborhood of interlocking/adjacent markets. 

*Mercado San Juan Pugibet* is another popular market, though smaller in size than La Merced. It's a magnet for foodies in the D.F.

The largest market in the D.F., and the largest in all of Mexico and a bit out of the way for people not familiar with it is principally a mercado focusing on the wholesale business, but retail customers are welcome. It's overwhelming in size: *Central de Abasto*.

There are mercados in the D.F. which specialize in one thing or another: at *Mercado Jamaica*, for example, it's flowers. At *Mercado Sonora* it's items a shaman might ask you to bring to a session, religious articafts, toys and domestic pets (and some endangered animals). And at *Mercado Insurgentes* it's silver jewelry. At *La Ciudadela* ... you will find artisan products from throughout Mexico.

Learn more:

La Merced Market, Mexico City

San Juan Pugibet - Mexico City

Central de Abasto, Mexico City


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Perhaps it's the Mercado de San Juan on Ernesto Pugibet. Five blocks from Parque Alameda. Near the Mercado de Artesanías. It has a Facebook page Mercado de San Juan on Ernesto Pugibet. Five blocks from Parque Alameda. Near the Mercado de Artesanías.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I am looking for really fresh fruit and spices - dill for one. I want to make Dill Pickles and I can not seem to find fresh dill anywhere.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

surfrider said:


> I am looking for really fresh fruit and spices - dill for one. I want to make Dill Pickles and I can not seem to find fresh dill anywhere.


I have bought dried dill at Walmarts in case you can't find the fresh.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Many viveros (nurseries) carry fresh herbs in pots. You can plant them or eat them.


----------



## Cochinito (Dec 4, 2010)

FWIW I've bought fresh dill at Superama but they don't carry it consistently. City Market would probably have it. (If there were a City Market near me that would easily be my preferred place to shop.)


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

You can get fresh herbs in pots at the _Mercado de plantas_ in Xochimilco, on Madre Selva next to the Bosque de Nativitas. Next time I’m there (perhaps tomorrow) I’ll check and see if I find any dill.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I live in Bucerias - so local would be around Banderas Bay area, however to can in large quantities I was thinking I would have to go into Mexico City.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

A possible solution: get some seeds, and grow all the dill you want. Before going all the way to Mexico City for it, if this were a question I had I would ask at the local mercados to see what local source(s) there might be. Best of luck.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

You probably already know this, but for anyone who’s wondering, the name in Spanish is _*eneldo*_.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

We have all of that in the Chapala area.


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

surfrider said:


> I am looking for really fresh fruit and spices - dill for one. I want to make Dill Pickles and I can not seem to find fresh dill anywhere.


You can certainly get dill at the Mercardo San Juan and I go there to get spices, fresh vegetables and herbs, meat, fish etc. that I can't get elsewhere.


----------

